# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تاریخ کنکور تجربی خارج از کشور ۹۸

## ayeh98

سلام دوستان. تاریخ کنکور تجربی ۹۸ خارج از کشور کِی هست؟
و چطور میشه به سوالای خارج از کشور ۹۸ دسترسی پیدا کرد؟

----------


## Parisa.m

فکر نمیکنم قبل از کنکور داخل برگزار بشه

----------


## hamedaaa

تاریخ دقیقش رو نمی دونم ولی بعد از کنکور داخل برگزار میشه 
خود سایت سنجش سوال ها رو بعد این که کنکور تموم شد آپلود می کنه

----------


## matinb

خارج قبل از کنکور ما برگزار میشه دسترسی هست به سوالاتشون ولی سخته هرکی داشته باشه زیست کمتر از 60 وریاضی کمتر از50 نمیزنه تو این دوتا شباهت خیلی زیاد تو داخل و خارج ولی عمومیا و فیزیک و شیمی آنچنان نیست شباهت

----------


## ayeh98

> خارج قبل از کنکور ما برگزار میشه دسترسی هست به سوالاتشون ولی سخته هرکی داشته باشه زیست کمتر از 60 وریاضی کمتر از50 نمیزنه تو این دوتا شباهت خیلی زیاد تو داخل و خارج ولی عمومیا و فیزیک و شیمی آنچنان نیست شباهت


دقیقا به خاطر همون شباهت زیست میخواستم پیداش کنم که ظاهرا نمیشه  :Yahoo (2):

----------

